# HOw much does a saddle fitting cost??



## redmerl (14 August 2008)

For a current saddle (it came with my horse and I would like the fit checking)

Iv heard so many bad things about saddlers, how do you know which one to pick?

Ta much!


----------



## cob1 (14 August 2008)

Ours is £40 call out for a refit then extra for reflocking etc.


----------



## Michelle73 (14 August 2008)

Mine cost me £55 the other day but he comes from Cheshire to Wiltshire for me and I don't trust anyone else!!!!!  Let me know if you want his tel no or email.  I've used him three times now.  It was £45 but because of fuel prices he's put the £ up!!!!!


----------



## LankyDoodle (14 August 2008)

Mine is going to be £40 tomorrow.


----------



## mickey (14 August 2008)

Mine is a standard £50. Last time he did re-flocking with no extra charge.


----------



## Flicker (14 August 2008)

I've used Ian Hastilow a few times - same sort of cost and magic service, great guy.  He gave me a great deal on a trade-in too and after a bit of flocking the new saddle fit the mare like it had been made for her and was as comfortable as an armchair for my fat old arse!


----------



## Donkeymad (14 August 2008)

Mine is £20 local and a little more to cover diesel costs when over thirty miles.


----------



## JessPickle (14 August 2008)

ours is normally £50, some reflocking is included.  Last time it needed a fair bit of reflocking all was done on site and was charged £65


----------



## redmerl (14 August 2008)

THanks guys, much appreciated as always!


----------

